# Tapa talk search feature not working



## tomolu5 (Mar 3, 2014)

Im not sure if this is a tapa talk issue, or site issue, or one that nobody really cares about. Just thought I would mention it, as tapa talk is my preferred way to cruise.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

